# email router tip



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Well it is time to be thinking about the next email router tip. 

I thought maybe this time we ask the forum for ideas for the September email tip. Need some ideas before Friday so does anyone have an idea for a topic? I have two ideas so far from the forum:

1) Feature profiles of different router bits (this one can be ongoing biweekly) 
2) Projects for beginners


----------



## jdoolitt (Sep 10, 2004)

*Here's one..*

One thing that I see coming up a lot, in different forums is a 'How To" for cutting a mounting plate into a table. I have your video from the PC890 series I purchased (thanks - great video), but others could benefit from a step by step.


----------



## Dega (Sep 12, 2004)

Anything on dovetails or lettering would be of interest to me!

Thanks!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

lettering would be good funny I asked this question in the off topic forum about showing what different bits can make. Thanks


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

BobandRick said:


> Well it is time to be thinking about the next email router tip.
> 
> I thought maybe this time we ask the forum for ideas for the September email tip. Need some ideas before Friday so does anyone have an idea for a topic? I have two ideas so far from the forum:
> 
> ...


We now have something on lettering, not very good at using the router to make signs.
How to inlay a base plate into a table top. 
And something on dovetails


----------



## RixWorx (Sep 12, 2004)

How about Router Maintenance? Where and how to clean, lube no lube etc.

Rick


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

I would like to know how you make the sliding dovetail for corners and other joint assm. You did it so quick and ezey on your show that I didn't realy see how it was done...Thank you much ,, Learning Herb


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

l'd 2nd that one on Projects for beginner's( including things YOU SHOULD NOT DO) or the most commonly used jigs( I'm sure many beginners would appreciate this as well)


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

How about correct direction of feed inside and outside routing and the importance of the saftey pin.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Router tips*



BobandRick said:


> We now have something on lettering, not very good at using the router to make signs.
> How to inlay a base plate into a table top.
> And something on dovetails


Why not a few tips on how to use the template guides as many readers would not use the guides 
Template Tom (as the name implies I do use the template guides regularly)


----------



## Simsman (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi all

I agree with jdoolitt. A step by step a 'How To" for cutting a mounting plate into a table would be a good topic. This is especially so since I am right in the middle of building myself a new router table at the moment. I didn't do a great job of routing in the mounting plate on my old table and would welcome any hints or tips on how to do it properly.

Cheers
Simsman


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

How about tips for making your own jigs and fixtures?

scrollwolf


----------



## Bruce Kitchener (Oct 28, 2004)

*Jig for mortise and tenons*



BobandRick said:


> We now have something on lettering, not very good at using the router to make signs.
> How to inlay a base plate into a table top.
> And something on dovetails


I am a regular watcher of your router Workshop programme and saw, last Sunday a jig to cut mortises. Is there a plan available for the jig that had bearings added to the underside of the baseplate of the router. I can see the way to make the outside runners for the router,but the details for securing the wood to be mortised, and the way to secure the centre line inside the supports for the router were not at all obvious on the programme. By the way, the programme being broadcast was the making of a gate-leg table


----------

